# cut lip



## kaymas (Sep 9, 2012)

Lupa (year and 2 month old lion head) fell from massimos arms this morning and I noticed she has a small cut right under her nose. She landed on all fours but I wasn't here when it happened so I don't have every detail (if you need more I'll ask him). She seems to be acting OK but is really keeping to herself and she didn't want us touching her at all. I'm worried about the cut though. Is this worthy of a vet trip or a let it heal on its own and she'll be fine kinda thing?


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 9, 2012)

Lionheads are small and it's a long way to the ground from someone's arms. Did she land on carpet? 

Is she moving around okay? I would be more worried about possibe internal injuries than the cut.


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 9, 2012)

So it doesn't happen again, a rabbit should be held firmly so there's no way it can get away. One hand should be around the chest & the other should be holding the feet, with a finger between the feet so they aren't squished together. And they should be held against your chest as well.


----------



## kaymas (Sep 10, 2012)

Well we weren't standing so it actually wasn't that far and she's quite big for a lion head. She's moving around normally, eating normally, drinking normally, bathroom habits are normal. There's nothing to suggest she's hurting.

And lake condo that's how we were holding her thanks


----------



## caustin4 (Sep 10, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about a small cut. If it starts looking infected or isn't healing quickly then consider a vet appointment. Be careful holding her next time though!


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 10, 2012)

I would keep her inside until it's healed up, btw. I had a nasty experience with a bunny when I was a kid - I guess he got a cut on his shoulder somehow (I remember us putting neosporin on there to help it heal)... we'd let him out in the yard for a few hours a day to get exercise and fresh air and he ended up getting flystrike in the tiny cut on his shoulder! it was really scary - my mom had to rush him to the emergency vet when we discovered it, they said she got him there *just* in time.


----------



## kaymas (Sep 10, 2012)

It's not that we weren't careful holding her, she just twisted a certain way and managed to jump out. 

and we always keep her inside so that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 10, 2012)

just double-checking 

I've got indoor bunnies, but we go outside for a bit when the weather is nice... seems to be the only time Gaz binkies (I set the pens up with grass under most but the sidewalk under part of it so I can sit on the walk - I think she likes the traction of the concrete; she does crazy-fast binkies out there!). figured there was a chance yours might get field trips out in the fresh air too, so I thought I'd mention the potential for flystrike in a wound.


----------



## kaymas (Sep 10, 2012)

we've actually never thought about taking her outside lol. maybe next summer as it's starting to get a little chilly outside now  I do appreciate the warning though


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 10, 2012)

they actually like "chilly", hehe... they're better with cold than humans are and if you pick a time of day when it's pretty sunny out, they should do just fine!

I keep two playpens by the front door and just hook them together to make a big run in the front yard when we go out (my back yard has no grass, just ivy/deck/swimming pool, so it's no good for bunnies), then I sit out there and watch them binky and romp around. they LOVE it outside and go nuts on the lawn - I can't wait for it to cool off so we can go out more often/stay out longer (texas is stupid hot this time of year, though we got a cool front this week so highs are only mid-90s instead of low 100s).


----------



## kaymas (Sep 10, 2012)

oh wow really lol???? maybe we'll take her outside when her cut heals then. do you carry yours out or use a leash? My only concern is that we don't really have a yard lol. Would taking her to the park across the street be ok?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 10, 2012)

I lure mine into their carrier to take them out to the pen so I only have to make one trip. they think the carrier is a toy, so they go in willingly, lol.

I'd be wary of a park, since there's a good chance of people having dogs nearby and you probably can't be 100% sure the grass hasn't been treated with some sort of pesticide. mine don't mind dogs, since the breeder they came from had one, but bunnies in a big pen with tunnel toys to hide in is very different than a bunny on a harness/leash when a dog passes by.

you could still take her out front on a harness, though, even if there's not much grass - the fresh air and bird sounds and such are very exciting for them even if they have to hop around on concrete. mine periscope and sniff around a lot while we're outside. I would use an H-style harness and get the bunny accustomed to it inside first.


----------



## kaymas (Sep 10, 2012)

Ya thats what I was thinking about the park to. I'll probably get her a harness soon then and get her used to it :biggrin: I think she'd really enjoy going outside lol


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 10, 2012)

I found one in the cat/kitten section of walmart for a few bucks... cheaper than pet stores and if you leave the tag on while trying it on her, you can always return it if it doesn't fit


----------



## kaymas (Sep 10, 2012)

I might try the one I have for my cat already since he hates it lol. Then I will definitely go to walmart and look for one


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 11, 2012)

Sweetie jumped from me and landed on all fours, but she cut her lip. Just keep an eye on it and make sure that it doesn't swell up or get infected. No need to put anything on it. Sweetie's cut healed within a few days to a week. If the cut does swell up or gets infected then take your rabbit to the vet. Otherwise, your rabbit is and will be okay.


----------



## kaymas (Sep 11, 2012)

It seems to be healing nicely so im not too worried anymore


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 11, 2012)

Just keep an eye on it until it is completely healed. That is what I did when Sweetie's lip was healing.


----------

